
Getting into Google as Software Engineer - anbux
How can one get into google?
======
guessmyname
That’s _—more or less—_ easy:

1\. Become a Software Engineer

2\. Apply here —
[https://careers.google.com/jobs/](https://careers.google.com/jobs/)

3\. (Optional) Connect with Google recruiters via LinkedIn

4\. Study Medium/Hard LeetCode challenges —
[https://leetcode.com/](https://leetcode.com/)

5\. Pass the preliminary phone interview by answering some questions

6\. Read some questions from —
[http://www.crackingthecodinginterview.com/](http://www.crackingthecodinginterview.com/)

7\. Visit one of Google’s offices for the on-site technical interviews

8\. Pass the interview, talk with bar raisers, and get an official offer

9\. Whatever you do, don’t accept the offer yet, ask for a few days to think
about it

10\. Repeat step-2 to step-8 changing “Google” for another Big-4 —
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Four_tech_companies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Four_tech_companies)

11\. Counter your initial Google offer with the ones you got from other
companies

12\. (Optional) Negotiate a higher salary, ask for advice from other people if
you need

13\. Accept the offer

14\. ???

15\. Profit

------
anbux
What kind of projects should one do to get their resume accepted?

------
anbux
Thanks.

